# Sadzīves tehnika >  Veļas mašīnas AEG L60260SL trokšņi

## sasasa

Zinu ka te ir veļmašīnu speciālisti. Tāpēc pirms vest uz darbnīcu "zvans draugam" . Veļmašīnai knapi pusgads, šodien pēkšņi sāka tarkšķēt. Tas dzirdams video
https://youtu.be/XuFTZgomu1I
Varbūt kādam ir idejas kas tas ir un kā es varu bez remontdarbnīcas tikt galā. It kā negribas jaukt pašam kamēr ir garantija, bet vest un staipīt vēl mazāk gribas  ::

----------


## Isegrim

"knapi pusgads" - kāpēc atteikties no garantijas? Lai dod citu vietā!

----------


## Texx

Varētu būt, ka no zināma sieviešu veļas gabala izkritusi metāla stīpiņa, diez vai uz šādu gadījumu garantija attiecas.

----------


## Isegrim

_Sorry_, paklausījos. Tiešām, pirmā doma - svešķermenis. Bez trumuļa demontāžas izvilkt būs grūti, bet ne neiespējami.

----------


## australia

:: 
atcerējos bērnību. 
Šādi tarkšķēja no krūštura izmaldījusies metāla stieple. atsperīga stieple, kas atgādina pusapli. Aizsprūda aiz teņa.

senči atmeta ar roku. es sīks pa kluso ar bateriju un pričindāliem pa pusei iekšā vešenē un pēc 10 min šī bij` ārā. Končas un uzslava bija garantēta  ::

----------


## sasasa

Izpētīju vēlreiz. Jā, ir tur apakšpusē kautkāds drāts gabals. Gar malu bundulim neizdodas neko iebāzt, lai saņemtu.   Nu negribas baigi stiept uz darbnīcu, laikam jameklē meistars, kas atnāks uz mājām... Varbūt ir kādas rekomedācijas?




> atcerējos bērnību. 
> Šādi tarkšķēja no krūštura izmaldījusies metāla stieple. atsperīga stieple, kas atgādina pusapli. Aizsprūda aiz teņa.
> 
> senči atmeta ar roku. es sīks pa kluso ar bateriju un pričindāliem pa  pusei iekšā vešenē un pēc 10 min šī bij` ārā. Končas un uzslava bija  garantēta


 tur jau tā bēda ka es ielīst tur ar abam rokām nevaru, bet ar vienu roku apmest auklas cilpu ap to drāts gabalu neizdodas  ::

----------


## sasasa

> Bez trumuļa demontāžas izvilkt būs grūti, bet ne neiespējami.


 Paldies tev par cerības stariņu  ::  Laikam pudelē salikt burinieku ir 5x vieglāk neka izdabūt to drāts gabalu caur trumuļa mazo caurumiņu. Ļoooti grūti, bet ne neiespējami  :: 
Tā arī bija kā teicāt - krūštura metāla stīpiņa... #@$@%@@^^^%$#@@#$#

----------


## Isegrim

Atbrīvo no aploces gumiju un makšķerē spraugā starp to un trumuli ar kāda instrumenta palīdzību. Man reiz bija līdzīga problēma; izdevās.

----------


## sasasa

> Atbrīvo no aploces gumiju un makšķerē spraugā starp to un trumuli ar kāda instrumenta palīdzību. Man reiz bija līdzīga problēma; izdevās.


 Pa to šķirbu neko nevarēju īsti iebāzt. Izdarīju "vienkāršāk". Caur mazo bunduļa caurumiņu ieslidināju stipru , tievu aukliņu, apsēju ap pašu stīpas galu, nostiprināju mezglu ar līmi, un tad izvilku to stīpu ārā. Viss baigi vienkārši, ja neņem vērā to, ka tas tiek izdarīts ar vienu roku un praktiski gandrīz neredzot kur īsti tai stīpiņai gals. Nieka 3 stundas  ::

----------


## ansius

> Šādi tarkšķēja no krūštura izmaldījusies metāla stieple. atsperīga stieple, kas atgādina pusapli. Aizsprūda aiz teņa.


 viennozīmīgi ka kaut kas tāds, vai matu sprāze, bēdīgā ziņa - garanija uz to neattiecas, un ja darbinot tev viņa kādus sūdus savārīs - par to garantijas remonts nav. JA gribi saglabāt garantiju, labāk sauc vien garantijas servisa inženieri, jo pēc viān vismaz nekas cits nebūs sajāts un garantiju citreiz neatteiks. Ja pats ko sačakarē un pēc tam pa citu lietu ved uz garantiju, var tev viņu atteikt, ja redzams ka kāds cits ņēmies (garantijas remonti tiek uzskaitīti pēc sērijas nr.) 

*) prasti svešķermeni ņem ārā izņemot teni (atskrūvējam aizmuguri, vai atdalām sānus (kā kuram aeg), sameklējam teni trumulim apakšpusē, nobildē vadus (lai nesajauktu liekot atpakaļ), atskrūvējam vidū esošo uzgriezni gandrīz līdz galam un velkam teni uzmanīgi ārā, talākais jau atkarīs no tā kurā vietā rokas aug
*) trumuli jauc tik ekstrēmos gadījumos ārā jo tur ir svarīgi salikt pareizi blīvi atpakaļ, pie tam cerībā ka jaucot neesi saplēsis.

----------

